# Post Dream Addresses With New Villagers-I Found June



## AquaMarie (Nov 5, 2016)

If anyone comes across any of the new villagers in Dream Towns, I thought we could post here.  I can update the thread with new DAs. 


Felyne, Cece, Viche, Wolf Link, Ganon, Rilla, Tad, Ursula, Toby, Julia: 0000-000F-4241

Louie, Ellie, Hopkins and Sylvana: 2F00-000F-BA6A

?toile: 5E00-000F-8188

Medli: 5D00-0011-59E1

Cece and Inkwell: 4D00-0010-B03D

Epona: 5A00-0012-766A

Raddle: 5B00-0010-799B

June: 2F00-000F-5A90

Cleo:  4F00-0017-9D26

Ketchup, Ellie and Inkwell: 5D00-0017-4D4D

Cleo, Julia, Marty, Piper, Chelsea, Norma, Rex, Stu, Murphy, Tybalt: 2A00-0016-A126

Claude: 7B00-0015-26ED




Thank you everyone who provided a DA!  Also thank you to those who did research into new villager personalities!

Epona-Peppy
W.Link-Smug
Ganon-Cranky

Felyne- Lazy

Cece-Peppy
Viche-Normal
Inkwell-Jock

?toile-Normal
Chai-Peppy
Chelsea-Normal
Rilla-Peppy
Toby-Smug

Julia-Snooty
Ursula-Uchi
Tad-Jock
Cleo-Snooty
Ellie-Normal
Ketchup-Peppy
Marty - Lazy
Cleo - Snooty
Chelsea - Normal
Piper - Peppy 
Murphy - Cranky
Norma - Normal
Rex - Lazy
Stu - Lazy
Tybalt - Jock
Claude: Lazy


----------



## Katie1313 (Nov 5, 2016)

How is June already in a town? Doesn't her amiibo card come out next month? Or am I missing something???


----------



## Sheando (Nov 5, 2016)

Katie1313 said:


> How is June already in a town? Doesn't her amiibo card come out next month? Or am I missing something???



I believe the cards were released Nov 3 in Japan.


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah, I've been searching Japanese towns, that's where I found her


----------



## Katie1313 (Nov 5, 2016)

Anyone know where to buy Japanese imports of them?


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 6, 2016)

Julia DA added


----------



## kayleee (Nov 6, 2016)

Find Epona in anyone's dream town yet?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 6, 2016)

See if you can find one with Raddle in their town. I've been searching too! But all I could find were old villagers.


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 6, 2016)

Updated with more DAs


----------



## debinoresu (Nov 6, 2016)

erm i thought id mention the town with julia also has felyne, cece, viche, ganon, rilla, tad, ursala, W. Link, and Toby... its entirely new villagers!


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 6, 2016)

debinoresu said:


> erm i thought id mention the town with julia also has felyne, cece, viche, ganon, rilla, tad, ursala, W. Link, and Toby... its entirely new villagers!



Thanks!!


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 6, 2016)

This is such a helpful thread! Although now that I've seen Ursala and Cece in-game, I really want them both, oh no...


----------



## BluebellLight (Nov 6, 2016)

I have the sanrio villager ?toile! My DA is 
5E00-000F-8188


----------



## BluebellLight (Nov 6, 2016)

Her house is not correct in the DA but my next update tomorrow should have her house completely original


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 7, 2016)

BluebellLight said:


> I have the sanrio villager ?toile! My DA is
> 5E00-000F-8188



Thank you!! Updated to include your DA!  She's cute!! The only Sanrio I want.


----------



## LunaLight (Nov 7, 2016)

Really want to see Epona but am too lazy to PM lol.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 7, 2016)

LunaLight said:


> Really want to see Epona but am too lazy to PM lol.



Lmfao!


----------



## mayortash (Nov 7, 2016)

There's also;

Town of Ninten: 0000-000F-4241

Had Rilla, Ursula, Wolf Link, the two Splatoon squirrels, Ganon, Feylne


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 7, 2016)

My town has Raddle if anyone wants to see it.

5B00-0010-799B


----------



## ayeeprill (Nov 7, 2016)

So from their dialogue in the dream town it seems like Julia is now Snooty instead of Peppy and Ursala is now Uchi instead of Snooty? Tad is still a jock, though.

Rilla, the new Hello Kitty gorilla, appears to be Peppy. Ganon is Cranky, Cece is Peppy, Viche is Normal, Felyne is Lazy, and I think Toby and Wolf Link are both Smug.

Going to check the one with June now to see if she changed.


----------



## BluebellLight (Nov 7, 2016)

I updated my dream address! Etoile is original now!


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 7, 2016)

Updated mine as well. Cleaned up some of the obscenities


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 7, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> Updated mine as well. Cleaned up some of the obscenities



I'll update to include your DA in the thread now

Also updating to include others!


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 7, 2016)

For the personality list, I'm pretty sure Etoile is normal!


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 7, 2016)

Buttonsy said:


> For the personality list, I'm pretty sure Etoile is normal!



Thanks!


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 8, 2016)

WhitBit said:


> I'll update to include your DA in the thread now
> 
> Also updating to include others!


It's still got some stuff, just less lol.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 8, 2016)

I have Cece and Vich? in my town right now

DA: 7E00-0012-1573


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm going to bump this. Because I found the *jackpot!*

It has the villagers Louie, Ellie, Hopkins and Sylvana.

2F00-000F-BA6A


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 12, 2016)

Sanrio villager personalities:

Rilla - Peppy
Marty - Lazy
Chai - Peppy
Etoile - Normal
Chelsea - Normal
Toby - Smug


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 12, 2016)

Awesome! Thank you both! *Runs to go see Sylvana*


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 12, 2016)

All I have is Inkwell. Can't wait to go see Epona

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also in the personalities...Inkwell is a jock. Didn't see him there. He's great and has a cool house.


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 12, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> All I have is Inkwell. Can't wait to go see Epona
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also in the personalities...Inkwell is a jock. Didn't see him there. He's great and has a cool house.



Thanks!


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 12, 2016)

Sylvana is adorable and she's a normal villager :3


----------



## N a t (Nov 12, 2016)

My town is a total wreck right now, but I was just able to adopt Cleo from someone. I can upload a DA and share it here soon!


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 12, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> My town is a total wreck right now, but I was just able to adopt Cleo from someone. I can upload a DA and share it here soon!



Nice! Do you live in the US? I'm trying to find Ellie from someone but seems like it will be impossible.


----------



## N a t (Nov 12, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Nice! Do you live in the US? I'm trying to find Ellie from someone but seems like it will be impossible.



I do live in the US actually! Someone who had her said they could give her to me from their town, and for that I am super grateful. I'd been asking around on the forums and got lucky~

Cleo's a snooty, by the way. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

You should definitely just post in the VTP's Looking for thread, and maybe put it in your sig that you want her. If you get the word out, you're likely to find someone who can get her for you!


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh I hope! I visited Ellie in  a dream today and my heart is set on her. Congrats!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 13, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> My town is a total wreck right now, but I was just able to adopt Cleo from someone. I can upload a DA and share it here soon!


Where did you adopt Cleo?


----------



## N a t (Nov 13, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Oh I hope! I visited Ellie in  a dream today and my heart is set on her. Congrats!



Thank you! Cleo was the only character I REALLY wanted from the get go, and she was my favorite villager in my GC Town, so I am rather attached to her. It's great to have her back!

Good luck with Ellie. It might take a while, but I'm sure you'll have her one day~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Where did you adopt Cleo?



From another player. I'll PM you about it!


----------



## N a t (Nov 13, 2016)

Alrighty! Worked on my town a little, so I can gain a bit of my sanity back, and I'm ready to share my DA!

Haven's DA: 4F00-0017-9D26

Today, Phineas also appeared in town and rewarded me with the badge for putting over 500 Hours into my town! So, while you're visiting Cleo, maybe you'll wanna wander around and explore the rest of the town. Since I have put, very much time into it, apparently...


----------



## N a t (Nov 13, 2016)

I accidentally told Luna to pick a town for me, at some point, and ended up in a Dream Town named Brooks with Carrie the Kangaroo (1 of the returning 50). I didn't get the DA though. After I get some sleep, I might spend time looking for the town again, and hopefully I can find the DA somehow? It'd be super cool if someone else felt like DT exploring too, so we could add the town to the thread anyways!


----------



## LunaLight (Nov 13, 2016)

Does anyone have any addresses with Chai and Marty yet?


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 13, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Alrighty! Worked on my town a little, so I can gain a bit of my sanity back, and I'm ready to share my DA!
> 
> Haven's DA: 4F00-0017-9D26
> 
> Today, Phineas also appeared in town and rewarded me with the badge for putting over 500 Hours into my town! So, while you're visiting Cleo, maybe you'll wanna wander around and explore the rest of the town. Since I have put, very much time into it, apparently...



Thank you!  Added yours to the main post


----------



## N a t (Nov 13, 2016)

Update, I found the town that should've had Carrie in it, but she has been replaced by Lolly in that town :l So, that's no good I guess.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 13, 2016)

I now have Ellie in addition to Inkwell. Yay


----------



## estypest (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for these, really helpful! Dang, now I really need Wolf Link and Epona. Aaah!


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 13, 2016)

estypest said:


> Thanks for these, really helpful! Dang, now I really need Wolf Link and Epona. Aaah!



Yeah Epona would be in my town right now but the Sheik amiibo is one of the expensive ones.  I know I could find a used one but still...better to put that off.


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 13, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Yeah Epona would be in my town right now but the Sheik amiibo is one of the expensive ones.  I know I could find a used one but still...better to put that off.



I really really need Epona!  I don't necessarily want to buy Sheik though.  I'm waiting to see if Ocarina of Time Link that's being released next month will give Epona...if it doesn't, then I'll buy Sheik


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 13, 2016)

WhitBit said:


> I really really need Epona!  I don't necessarily want to buy Sheik though.  I'm waiting to see if Ocarina of Time Link that's being released next month will give Epona...if it doesn't, then I'll buy Sheik



Yeah problem is I don't even have a wii u so buying a $25 + figurine for just AC seems a little silly (Although I really love Epona).


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 13, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Yeah problem is I don't even have a wii u so buying a $25 + figurine for just AC seems a little silly (Although I really love Epona).



Yeah that makes sense.  But who knows, they may re-release Sheik in stores soon due to high demand. 

I already collect certain Amiibos that I like, and Ocarina of Time Link is one that I would want either way, since that was one of my favorite games.  So I'm really hoping it'll get me Epona


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 13, 2016)

Ellie is normal btw


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 14, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Yeah problem is I don't even have a wii u so buying a $25 + figurine for just AC seems a little silly (Although I really love Epona).



I'd let you use my Sheik if I could :/ I can tell you really want Epona. To bad you can't adopt them or I'd let you have mine lol


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2016)

The town with Cleo also has Wolf Link and Medli.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 14, 2016)

I know have Ketchup in addition to Inkwell and Ellie.

Ketchup is peppy!


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> The town with Cleo also has Wolf Link and Medli.



Yeah, sorry I didn't mention that. They were already on the list, so I didn't bother lol


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 14, 2016)

I now have Sylvana in one of my towns, the town doesn't have a DA yet.

She's a normal like Sally :3


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Yeah, sorry I didn't mention that. They were already on the list, so I didn't bother lol



I had no idea it was your town! ◠‿◠ I'm so jealous that you have Cleo... Really nice town, by the way!


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> I had no idea it was your town! ◠‿◠ I'm so jealous that you have Cleo... Really nice town, by the way!



Haha tysm! I have loved her ever since I was a kid. She will literally, NEVER, be allowed to move from Haven lol~


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 14, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Haha tysm! I have loved her ever since I was a kid. She will literally, NEVER, be allowed to move from Haven lol~



Aw that's so awesome! That's how I would've felt if Huggy was on this update. RIP Huggy


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Aw that's so awesome! That's how I would've felt if Huggy was on this update. RIP Huggy



Yeah, my family started with AC on the GC and I the villager I loved the most was Cleo. It's been so long though, the only villagers that must have made any lasting impressions on me were Cleo and Mathilda. They were my faves. Although I didn't like Mathilda at first lol. I literally cannot remember, for the life of me, who any of my villagers were besides those two. Being reunited with Cleo is literally the best thing to ever happen to me in ACNL.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 14, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Yeah, my family started with AC on the GC and I the villager I loved the most was Cleo. It's been so long though, the only villagers that must have made any lasting impressions on me were Cleo and Mathilda. They were my faves. Although I didn't like Mathilda at first lol. I literally cannot remember, for the life of me, who any of my villagers were besides those two. Being reunited with Cleo is literally the best thing to ever happen to me in ACNL.



That's so great. Huggy and Aurora were mine. Queen iep and Jane were the ones who left negative memories with me. I still have them know my 2nd GC town.


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> That's so great. Huggy and Aurora were mine. Queen iep and Jane were the ones who left negative memories with me. I still have them know my 2nd GC town.



I haven't been able to boot up my town in so long, so I'm sure Cleo and Mathilda have since moved from that town. I can't even remember what we named it. My sister, mom, brother, and I all lived in it lol


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 14, 2016)

2A00-0016-A126: Cleo, Julia, Marty, Piper, Chelsea, Norma, Rex, Stu, Murphy, Tybalt

Sorry, didn't check for personalities.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 14, 2016)

mirukushake said:


> 2A00-0016-A126: Cleo, Julia, Marty, Piper, Chelsea, Norma, Rex, Stu, Murphy, Tybalt
> 
> Sorry, didn't check for personalities.


Nice find! I'll check it out right now. And tell of their personalities.


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

mirukushake said:


> 2A00-0016-A126: Cleo, Julia, Marty, Piper, Chelsea, Norma, Rex, Stu, Murphy, Tybalt
> 
> Sorry, didn't check for personalities.



Wowza, I know where I'm goin! I just like to visit these villagers for fun anyways hehe~


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 14, 2016)

Personalities:

Marty - Lazy
Julia - Snooty
Cleo - Snooty
Chelsea - Normal
Piper - Peppy (I was hoping for Snooty)
Murphy - Cranky
Norma - Normal
Rex - Lazy
Stu - Lazy
Tybalt - Jock

Neither are Smug or Uchi.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 14, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Personalities:
> 
> Marty - Lazy
> Julia - Snooty
> ...



I was also surprised Piper is peppy.


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

The drawer to the dresser in Chelsea's house was open when I entered, and refuses to close, and for some reason that scares me


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 14, 2016)

I'll be checking Japanese twitter/BBS for dream addresses with new villagers. I'll post any really good ones.

I also found a full list in Japanese of all of the confirmed personalities and items in RVs of the new villagers, which I'll start translating but it'll take a while...


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

mirukushake said:


> I'll be checking Japanese twitter/BBS for dream addresses with new villagers. I'll post any really good ones.
> 
> I also found a full list in Japanese of all of the confirmed personalities and items in RVs of the new villagers, which I'll start translating but it'll take a while...



Thanks so much for doing all of that! Very kind of you, and I bet a lot of users will appreciate it


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 14, 2016)

mirukushake said:


> I'll be checking Japanese twitter/BBS for dream addresses with new villagers. I'll post any really good ones.
> 
> I also found a full list in Japanese of all of the confirmed personalities and items in RVs of the new villagers, which I'll start translating but it'll take a while...


Cool. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 14, 2016)

Full list of personalities on my checklist here. Of course, if you see anything that needs corrected, let me know.


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

mirukushake said:


> Full list of personalities on my checklist here. Of course, if you see anything that needs corrected, let me know.



This looks awesome, love it!


----------



## Believe (Nov 15, 2016)

Would love to see a town with Olive and Norma!


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 15, 2016)

Does anyone know a dream town with Claude and Bitty in it? Would really like to see these two 
villagers in person!


----------



## TJBambi93 (Nov 15, 2016)

Wow, so most of the old villagers retained their old personalities. Only changes are Dobie, Plucky, Leopold, Huck, Ursala, and Julia. Do wish they added more smug and uchi, especially uchi.


----------



## Dorian (Nov 15, 2016)

Marty and Claude are both lazy villagers if that helps 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait, Claude isn't on the list, sorry! Just my list of cute


----------



## Videoguy612 (Nov 15, 2016)

Can anyone find Huck, Candi, or Sandy?


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 15, 2016)

Anybody had any luck with finding Candi in a town? i'd love to see her.


----------



## N a t (Nov 15, 2016)

TJBambi93 said:


> Wow, so most of the old villagers retained their old personalities. Only changes are Dobie, Plucky, Leopold, Huck, Ursala, and Julia. Do wish they added more smug and uchi, especially uchi.



I too, would have appreciated more Uchi villagers. The few that we do have aren't my favorites as far as appearances go.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am also searching for DAs with new villagers, in my spare time. I HAD a DA found with Carrie in it, but the next day, the DA had been updated and Carrie was gone. I know I didn't get the wrong town, because when I searched for the town by name, I only got two results. I visited both, and recognized the correct town when I saw it. Just bad luck that I didn't get the DA on my first night. I didn't know that Carrie was a returning villager until later. :/


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 16, 2016)

I got Claude's amiibo card today and he moved in already in my town. So if anyone want to see this cute lazy rabbit, here is my DA: 7B00-0015-26ED (town is still under construction).  

(Inkwell and W. Link also live in my town btw.)


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 17, 2016)

Sorry guys, I was busy the last couple of days, but the main post should be uodated with all your new info.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 17, 2016)

For some unknown reasons, I got a new DA.  So if you want to see Claude and also now 
Sylvana as well as Bitty, which will be move into my town in the next days, here is my new 
DA: 7B00-001A-231C.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Nov 17, 2016)

I have Billy so for anyone who wants to see him my dream address is 5F00-0015-A0A4 my town is ve much under construction and a total mess, forgive me XD


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 17, 2016)

I now have Inkwell, Ellie, Ketchup, June, and Paolo. Dream Address in signature.


----------



## TJBambi93 (Nov 27, 2016)

Does anyone have dream addresses for Gonzo, Sprocket, Billy, or Admiral?

EDIT: Also, one of the dream addresses has changed it's assortment of villagers.

Cleo, Julia, Marty, Piper, Chelsea, Norma, Rex, Stu, Murphy, Tybalt: 2A00-0016-A126

Now has Ike, Maddie, Marty, Toby, Etoile, Chai, Rilla, Chelsea, and Piper instead.


----------



## BluebellLight (Nov 27, 2016)

I'll be getting a DA for my second town Mulberry very soon! It has Cashmere, Ketchup, and Chelsea!


----------



## Videoguy612 (Nov 28, 2016)

You can put Huck, Candi, and Sandy on that list as well. My dream town has them. It is. 4A00-0011-7D2F


----------



## supercataleena (Nov 28, 2016)

BluebellLight said:


> I'll be getting a DA for my second town Mulberry very soon! It has Cashmere, Ketchup, and Chelsea!



I can't wait to see cashmere


----------



## Videoguy612 (Nov 28, 2016)

Why are you surprised? She was peppy in GC.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 28, 2016)

Any dream towns with Tasha the squirrel in it?
I'm thinking about getting her for my other town, Flora.


----------



## N a t (Nov 28, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> Any dream towns with Tasha the squirrel in it?
> I'm thinking about getting her for my other town, Flora.



I also am interested in meeting Tasha. She looks pretty cute c:


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 30, 2016)

I finally got the Sanrio amiibo cards today and moved Chelsea and Toby in. So if anyone want to visit 
them: My DA is in my signature.


----------



## TJBambi93 (Dec 11, 2016)

I think this has been addressed before, but the dream address with Raddle in it has a hacked Raddle. He had a jock personality and everything. When it's been reported that he was changed to lazy.

Interesting. Are there other towns with hacked villagers with different personalities?


----------



## Twisk (Dec 23, 2016)

Sorry for the bump, but:
Does anyone have Cashmere in their dream town?


----------



## mills141 (Dec 23, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> Any dream towns with Tasha the squirrel in it?
> I'm thinking about getting her for my other town, Flora.



I have Tasha in one of my towns. My DA is 4F00-0010-03D9 if you would like to visit. She is a cutie and pretty sassy too.


----------



## tyciol (Jul 19, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> Any dream towns with Tasha the squirrel in it?
> I'm thinking about getting her for my other town, Flora.


Does anyone know if there's any official documents using phrases like "Tasha the squirrel"? I would love to support always calling her that so people don't think she is a skunk!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 19, 2018)

On Tasha's page from the Aminal Crossing Wiki her species is classified specifically as "squirrel" but it does mention that her coloring makes her look like a skunk.

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Tasha


----------

